
Ask HN: Who wants to build a gene editing tool - imvetri
I was building a tool for front end for 8 months. Took a break and want to build a gene editing tool that will simulate how the edited gene will grow with modified genes.<p>If anyone has similar interests or looking for a developer and problem solver, let me know.<p>Thanks!
======
ktpsns
What do you mean by gene editing? Have you looked into how codes in
computational biology typicaly deal with encoding gene information? Typically
that are simple text files. No special editor neccessary.

